# Fat Strippers



## Kahuna1466867932 (May 17, 2007)

Do they actually work?

Or would people be best advised to eat lean meat and do some cardio?


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi there

I once seen a fat stripper in London lol only joking. Yes thermogenic fat burners do serve their place in dropping bodyfat, but only as an aid to a sound low carb diet. There are loads of formulations on the market from strong ones containing ephedrine to milder ones containing herbs such as sida cordifolia. There are a few posts on these topics so have a look,

all the best

R


----------



## Kahuna1466867932 (May 17, 2007)

Rianabol said:


> Hi there
> 
> I once seen a fat stripper in London lol only joking. Yes thermogenic fat burners do serve their place in dropping bodyfat, but only as an aid to a sound low carb diet. There are loads of formulations on the market from strong ones containing ephedrine to milder ones containing herbs such as sida cordifolia. There are a few posts on these topics so have a look,
> 
> ...


Thought as much, cheers.

The fat receptionists in work recently asked me "can you get me ephedrine?". Her reason was "I want to lose weight and still eat chocolate..."

Some people eh?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Kahuna said:


> The fat receptionists in work recently asked me "can you get me ephedrine?". Her reason was "I want to lose weight and still eat chocolate..."


pmsl...!! 

Get her on Lemsip...

'Drug fears could force Lemsip off shelves' | Uk News | News | Telegraph


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Yeah ephedrine seems to be the flavour of the month, most users of which i know dont even go to a gym, but always looking for a miracle pill, ephedrine is abused especially in the party scene,

R


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

theres a chippy two doors up from my salon.( they do a mean chips with thousand island dressing!!) and one of the girls there who is a wee bit chubby is taking these slimming pills with speed in em! she says she eatng f**k all now! everyone always looks for quick fix!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats hillarious!!!

The old addage is right - a moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips...

Its much easier to gain fat than get it off...


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

well shes in for a shock when she stops takin them (if she aint dead by then!!)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead from the Eph or dead from Chips with Thousand Island Dessing...?


----------



## Kahuna1466867932 (May 17, 2007)

I always associate ephedrine with rugby in South Wales.

It's rife with players trying to get up for the game. Used to see it all ovet the shop and dead cheap.. Now it seems to be a fashionable slimming drug.

I'd not like to take it on a daily basis myself. Leaves an awful taste in your mouth all day.


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

Why would you taste it and not just swalow it?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

rawresultsgym said:


> Why would you taste it and not just swalow it?


pmsl... ooeeerrr!


----------



## Kahuna1466867932 (May 17, 2007)

rawresultsgym said:


> Why would you taste it and not just swalow it?


I did swallow them. But they made head tingle and made me thirsty with a piss awful taste.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

lol lol lol!!

gud question! they always give us loads cos they get their hair done cheap!! ( not me tho, being very good and not really missing them!


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

Kahuna said:


> I did swallow them. But they made head tingle and made me thirsty with a piss awful taste.


Thats strange i have never had any taste at all after having it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

rawresultsgym said:


> Thats strange i have never had any taste at all after having it


We can tell by your collection of hawaiin shirts...


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Apparently sniffing seven ephs at once blows your head off. Never tried it like.


----------

